# Rossi/Brasilia RR55 OD + Knock box £200?



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rossi-coffee-grinder-knock-out-tray-Coffee-machine-restaurant-bargain/301609419028?

I understand they'd take about £200 for both.

Bargain for someone...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks a good price if someone lives near there


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes - this is my new hobby: spending other peoples money for them...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Right bargain that for £200.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dunno what the username is about.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Dunno what the username is about.


LOL....Maybe he's selling this to fund his new hobby........collecting vintage radio's


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Good buy at that price if all working OK, I've seen RR55OD's go for nearer £300 in the past.

Maybe he bought this by mistake when he was searching for* Grindr* (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grindr)


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

How does this compare with a super jolly?


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I think the grind quality is better than an SJ (CoffeeChap can probably give a more accurate answer) and it delivers a really fluffy grind straight into the centre of the basket. It's also a very quiet grinder.On the negative it's stepped (80 setting).


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Took a picture of my coffee grind this morning to show the lovely fluffy results from an RR55OD

18.1g in 5.8seconds straight into the centre of the basket.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

..and here's a quick video of it doing it's thing.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Occasionally these are static monsters though - just a heads up.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I used to suffer from terrible static on mine but as you can see in the video, it's fine now I've fitted a metal flap and found the right angle for it.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jonc said:


> Occasionally these are static monsters though - just a heads up.


not with the marcus mark1 flap they aren't


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Isn't it a mkII (Avenger)?


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Actually Double shot is correct, that flap is actually the 2'nd one I made


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Damn, right again!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> not with the marcus mark1 flap they aren't


Thanks Dave









You've just reminded me , did you have any success with that flap setting tool I sent you ? I know when I tried with a newly cut flap it didn't work "out of the box" so to speak but it got me close enough to then manually tweak it slightly until it worked.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> Damn, right again!


makes a change


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

Tempted by this. Don't want too spend too much, or something as big as a commercial grinder. Be perfect to start off with a chemex or v60 !


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

you best be quick as bidding up to £100 now, if left on ebay i think it will top 200 easy


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

scottomus said:


> Tempted by this. Don't want too spend too much, or something as big as a commercial grinder. Be perfect to start off with a chemex or v60 !


Err... it is a commercial grinder scottomus. Although once the hopper is removed and replaced it's only a little bit taller than Gaggia Classic machine.


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

Apologies, it just didn't look as big as a mazzer as such!

ive found another example, Going to ask what he wants for it, what do you think? Also he has a RR45 too

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brasillia-RR55-Coffee-Grinder-/111655288689?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item19ff2c7f71


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Are you able to make an offer on the link from the first post?

The OD version is much easier to use than the one with a doser. Reduced retention and a built in shot timer are big bonuses.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

As Dylan said the OD version is generally considered the better version. The RR45 is also pretty similar in terms of size.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

he wants £300 cash for all three grinders, so get your heads together an buy them, my suggestion would be someone pays 125 for the mazzer, 125 for the rr55 and 50 for the other brassila, three winners&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

£125 for an RR55OD would be a steal ! If I lived closer my wife would be killing me by now


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

That guy with the 55/45 and Mazzer is very near me so I could maybe post - I'd take one of these for my father in law. Probably the 45


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

the 55 is a doser the mazzer is a 2002 and the 45 is a doser, look jonc is up for the 45 just need two more in for the other two and i can broker the deal for the forum folk, SK8 this is your bargain dude&#8230;..


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Which one I'm lost 55 or Mazzer?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

either will be a great grinder provided they are working good, plump for the mazzer then you can pimp it&#8230;.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

lol this is hilarious I been pm and all tonight about grinders.....

Confirmed I'm on mazzer then, you know I'm good for it.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

two down just need one more for the rr55, if i can squeeze him a little i will take it. @Jonc you up for paying and checking the grinders out if i give you the heads up with what to look for on them?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Davnt..........

It's him I been pm chat tonight with, no grinders near etc he may be interested but can't paste link to this thread on my flipping phone!


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

I'll go for the rr55 ! Why I brought it too attention







you think you can squeeze a bit more for price?


----------



## Davnt (Mar 27, 2015)

I'll pass but thank you though!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you need. Third and anyone drops out I am not fussy which one I get


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

marcuswar said:


> £125 for an RR55OD would be a steal ! If I lived closer my wife would be killing me by now


It's not an OD is it?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

no it is a doser version


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

Not that is a bad thing is it, doesn't deter that it's a great grinder!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> two down just need one more for the rr55, if i can squeeze him a little i will take it. @Jonc you up for paying and checking the grinders out if i give you the heads up with what to look for on them?


My wife's due a baby tomorrow so I don't want to over-commit - but happy to get over there ASAP. Money wise I'd rather have the 250 in the paypal/bank pre collection because I'm a bit poor!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

if need be i will stump the lot up to make this happen just waiting for seller to come back to me


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

scottomus said:


> Not that is a bad thing is it, doesn't deter that it's a great grinder!


no not at all it is a great dowered grinder, easily the match if not better than the mazzer


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

That's what I want to hear! I'll happily send payment tomorrow. How about delivery? Collection?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

just for clarity, if this goes down the order is this

Jonc RR45 @ £50

SK8bizzarre mazzer @ £125

Scottomus rr55 @£125

no guarantees but lets hope


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

are you needing a third person?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I can pay mine to whoever whenever as just got paid Friday. No rush on delivery of etc when it happens it happens just like the baby.


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

Which are you looking forward too more


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

jonc said:


> It's not an OD is it?


Sorry I got confused as the original OP was for a RR55OD on eBay. This thread seems to have meandered off into discussing 3 other grinders he also has for sale, one of which is an RR55 i.e. the dosered version of the RR55OD. Sorry for any confusion caused... although £125 for the RR55 is still a great buy.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Ummmm out of curiosity as I have looked back through thread and can't see listing of Mazzer at all till tonight's rush unless I have missed something, it's been a bit quick........which kind of 2002 Mazzer (depending on seller) have I possibly just bought?

Ta lol


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Ummmm out of curiosity as I have looked back through thread and can't see listing of Mazzer at all till tonight's rush unless I have missed something, it's been a bit quick........which kind of 2002 Mazzer (depending on seller) have I possibly just bought?
> 
> Ta lol


Mazzer Sj http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mazzer-Super-Jolly-Coffee-Grinder-/111655259301?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item19ff2c0ca5

Better order your lens hood!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

scottomus said:


> Which are you looking forward too more


Hopefully Jonc will not be so tired to confuse a baby with a grinder.........though having three kids myself well you know you do get very very tired!


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

Haha well i hope that's a few years away for myself!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Argh! Let's stop talking about it!

Sure it'll be fine!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

NickdeBug said:


> Mazzer Sj http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mazzer-Super-Jolly-Coffee-Grinder-/111655259301?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item19ff2c0ca5
> 
> Better order your lens hood!


Aha! Funnily enough in my watch list with flip knows how many others....can feel some pimp including a spray coming on and no rush at all as reckon the MC2 can get me by till exactly as I want it. Thanks Nick :-D


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm having a bit of a panic! I'm anxious that if baby arrives tomorrow I may not be able to get across to this guy for quite some time. I want to help but fearing I may disappoint!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Chill, it's cool. Baby comes when baby comes.

Is it your first?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Second! Just conscious that coffee chap will want to give this dude a collection date and I'm unlikely to know my elbow from my - er - other parts.


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

Aye, priorities! I'll be in high Wycombe, London area next week if that possibly helps. Busy schedule though !


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Mate its easier then, you've done it before. You know what your doing. No real learning curve see, it all just falls into place you adapt without even really noticing. Old hand style with second.

The rest all this grinder stuff fits in as and as long as you can. Babies come up the priority list a notches.....


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

You're assuming I figured out what I was doing the first time round though!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Nope! But you'll know which bits to and which bits not to again........though they are all different.

Main rule adapt and survive


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

@jonc the guy now has other offers on the plate and wants to conclude quick so please say if you are in a position to collect these, I appreciate you have a lot going on and may not be able to do this, just need to know as I am nowhere near gillingham


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm trying to come up with another solution if this one fails but can't be 100%


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Fairplay Scott...if you manage to I'm still in but am in the same boat as Coffeechap being miles away with kids and stuff to run round after....day, night, weekflippingends! Bless them.......

Edit: just read you've just bought a house and are paying for a wedding also lol........jeeez!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

He is apparently getting other offers in


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

In advance of whatever outcome, thanks for the shout out, thinking of me and time put in Dave.

Outstanding effort, much appreciated!


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

Right, I've sort of got an idea. My farther in law is working in London at the weekend and should be able to pick them up for me. I'd need to collect them from him at somepoint. How soon would you need them? I notice your in Bristol sk8 so I could possibly drop yours off too you on my way back up, shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Bloody hell really! I have no time scale at all utterly open ended whatever is easy. Also if it makes it easier I work just on the outskirts of Chippenham. About 15min drive off junction 17 M4. Just another option for Mon - Fri working hours.....Then of course there's Bristol kind of......


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeah man I need get used to this travelling malarkey! Let's see if coffeechap has managed to win him over!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Right we have got them he needs them collecting with a cash payment on Saturday


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Outstanding moves sir.

Scott money wise I can do you a bank transfer or paypal if you need to your dad, you etc

Anyone heard from Jonc? Dfk41 also was offering in as backup for a spot If I remember correctly.

Edit: sent Jonc a PM as a heads up cause you get email etc.......baby thing and all. Was going to, then not, then did. Don't know or use the taptalk thing


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Jonc has dissapeared


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Sorry. I'm here. Got PM from the very kind sk8 bizarre. I'm off to hospital tomorrow for somewhere between 1 and 5 days - really not sure how it's going to pan out in terms of my availability. Will keep you posted.

Given my crazy circumstances I'm happy for someone to have rr45 instead if that makes things simpler - I do not want to add complexity at this stage!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Pretty sure Dfk41 will step up


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Do I step in then?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If so just tell me who to pay and when


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah you can if you like dfk41?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

So

Dfk41 RR45 @ £50

SK8bizzarre mazzer @ £125

Scottomus rr55 @£125

Some how payments to Scott on his nod, with his dad picking up and we organise more from there. Yes


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

I've got it arranged for Saturday. I just need the address! Just need to arrange for me to pick them up off dad in law when possible. Then to you guys!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Well done mate, thanks go out to your dad also.

Let me and Dfk41 know what you want to do on payment.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Well done mate, thanks go out to your dad also.
> 
> Let me and Dfk41 know what you want to do on payment.


Thanks for nudge dude.


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Well done mate, thanks go out to your dad also.
> 
> Let me and Dfk41 know what you want to do on payment.


Not in a massive rush! Happy with bank transfer, paypal, whatever's easiest for you guys.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

jonc said:


> Thanks for nudge dude.


It's cool man, go have a baby!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Cheers!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

scottomus said:


> Not in a massive rush! Happy with bank transfer, paypal, whatever's easiest for you guys.


Its done bud.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Got £25 off as well suggest this goes into the delivery pot


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Outstanding display of helpfulness as usual coffeechap. Also to jonc for offering to help out even whilst he has far more pressing matters going on such as having a baby!

So pleased that this has allowed Sk8-bizarre to finally get his hands on a decent grinder and all whilst not derailing his custom BMX build...bonus *Wayne's World voice!*


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Oh it's pushed back the BMX a bit lol but yeah I look forward to what comes and have both eventually.

Chappers seriously outstanding man also happy to let that £25 go to whatever on delivery etc. Jonc Good luck with the baby.

A little thought with the 45 and Dfk41. Is anyone going the Rave Day that's near Dfk41 and can take back with them for him to pick up? He's in Newcastle according to his profile!

If so Scott can leave with me when I get mine and I can easily get to the Chap to take on the day.

Of course just an idea/suggestion.......?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

if the 45 gets to me will post it up to Dave


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

See what Scot comes back with he may just post on then after discussing with Dfk41 I am easy with whatever comes, or I can obviously seems pointless to give to you to post on.............to many Daves!!!

Oh and mine looks well in need of a respray Chap may be asking a few questions


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> too many Daves!!!


You can say that again! And the thing is...it's either Dave or David which doesn't help differentiate them any further. Best sticking with forum usernames, less confusing, lol!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

all paid, many thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> You can say that again! And the thing is...it's either Dave or David which doesn't help differentiate them any further. Best sticking with forum usernames, less confusing, lol!


not for us Daves its not


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

us saves stick together through thick and thin, even when he insults me by telling me I am the biggest BB supporter on the forum........just because I have a 54 inch chest.....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> us saves stick together through thick and thin, even when he insults me by telling me I am the biggest BB supporter on the forum........just because I have a 54 inch chest.....


chest is huge, whats the waist measurement?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> chest is huge, whats the waist measurement?


have a guess baldy.......


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

32 ?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

'Dave' club in full flow......


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> 32 ?


feet or inches?


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Never mind waist, what about cup size


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

marcuswar said:


> Never mind waist, what about cup size


You inferring I have tits now? I dunno, attacked from all sides. Where my bra which doubles up as a slingshot?


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

Relieved both money's, cheers!

It certainly is easier for me to take them both to you sk8, if that works for you? I'd struggle to post myself as I'll be travelling up and down country these next two weeks.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks Scott...if mine can be connected with coffee chap, I will be seeing him later in the year and will get it from there


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

As long as the Chap is cool with it I am also not a problem. I can drop to him (he's round here somewhere), meet up with him or he knows where I work.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

he will be cool. unless it is a hot day and he is wearing a baseball cap backwards, as he sometimes does


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

lol and you sir have to pay me for my troubles with a flash of your tits!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

your wish


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Hide your babies it's FB!

"I'm dead sexxxxy me!"


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

*wolf whistles "you sure it's just the grinder you want?"


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

scottomus said:


> Relieved both money's, cheers!
> 
> It certainly is easier for me to take them both to you sk8, if that works for you? I'd struggle to post myself as I'll be travelling up and down country these next two weeks.


I will pm the contact number of the sellee


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> I will pm the contact number of the sellee


Thank you sir


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

All arranged for tomorrow afternoon. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

I've just sent Dave (coffeechap) a pm on price as I'm not 100% what it is!? Is it £300 or £275? Told far the run law 300 last night but need Let him know otherwise lol


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Got £25 off as well suggest this goes into the delivery pot


Should be £300 minus £25 but I'm sure coffeechap will confirm.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah the way I read it all was £300 but he knocked him down another £25.

So 275 to pay.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

stupid phone, out and about with boy.. Sry double post!


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

All sorted, been collected. Dad has said they look a bit dirty but I'll get him send some decent pics to clarify how 'dirty'.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@scottomus

Well done. Great to see such great community spirit at work during this purchase!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

scottomus said:


> All sorted, been collected. Dad has said they look a bit dirty......clarify 'dirty'.


 hur hur

On a more serious note well done man !! !! !! You and your pops.

To be fair I only looked and the link for mine and it looked pretty chipped and a bit battered/dirty but I only looked using phone. I kinda am excited and a little nervous about the work I may have just let myself in for so no rush lol

End of the day, bring it on and I'm looking at colours......Been thinking colours since it went down god help me!


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

Pics are gonna be Tomoz guys if that's ok! I'm too eager to have mine !


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

This is the best I could get off them!

first the mazzer. Looks it needs a good clean!









Then the rr45, again, looks to need some elbow grease!


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

Another of the rr45









Next question, how desperate are you for them!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Out of interest, have you tried them out at all? I am in no hurry for mine. If it is possible to get it to Daves, I can lease with him and get it at a later date.


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm 250 miles away at the mo I'm afraid! I find out asap.

It might be the bank holiday end of the month I can get them earliest. Unless I can get down myself for them.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Well done Scott! Looks like a little elbow grease involved yep.......To be honest though I know it's a grinder that's about it so it will be educational.....

Timing wise is totally unimportant and what is time anyway!? Nice one for the pics.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hiya, can anyone confirm what is happening with this purchase? I thought Scott was going to the forum day and dropping them off with Dave.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I think they are still at Scotts dad's mate, which is also miles from him. He didnt have weekend with them he expected to...I think......

as it was I couldn't have even made it to Rave day even just for pick up due an eye thing was at eye hospital most of Sat! Scott however didn't make it either. He was on for full day event but bike probs or something.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

So, can we establish exactly where they are in case a passing forum member can assist


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Ummmm I may have that on a PM some where hold on......

If still at his parents I think it's in Worthing area. Won't put anymore up as public. I asked a bit back as thought they were London and was hoping one of our two work vans may get near but we never hit Worthing....

He did make apologies to me for length of time via pm Sat.

So yeah good idea if any forum members move around that area and are near you or me.


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

heyyyyyyy, sorry, overloaded with travel and work not had time jump on laptop.

Please accept my apologies as these arent in your hands yet, as jared mentioned, i had planned for the rents to come up a couple weeks ago but it fell through. leaving me without your grinders! Since then, i havent had a spare min to travel to get them myself. But, and its a big but. I am in Windsor tomorrow and saturday. If i can get there early enough tomorrow, i will make the trip further to get them.

If that goes to plan. Jared, i can deliver to you in the next week or so as i have work in Bristol coming up. For you Dfk, im not sure whats best, but i assume taking it back to lancashire with me, is best?

Let me know, ill keep you updated.

Again, apologies!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Either that or if you are in Bristol, maybe somehow it could get to CC's as I am meeting him a little later in the summer


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I can grab both off Scott when he is and get yours to Dave CC ummm errrrrrrr........ Dave.....

Not a prob


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> I can grab both off Scott when he is and get yours to Dave CC ummm errrrrrrr........ Dave.....
> 
> Not a prob


Many thanks for the kind offer. If you could do that I will send you a bag of beans.......hope you like them dark!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

The dark I have tried so far in milk yes but no beans needed. Though the offers appreciated, it's nothing really, happy to.

Once I have them Dave is close to my workplace so I'll sort transfer with him very easily.


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You had to go and spoil nice photo by putting 3 ugly grinders in


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

hahaha brilliant.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Coffee dogging porn


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

And a case of Monster energy drinks to keep you going!


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

They keep me alive them things!!

Right, i will be in Bristol this thursday and friday. Predominantly at David Lloyd as they are opening their new cafe and im there to help set up.

So if you want, we can arrange to meet there? Im not 100% what time ill be finished thuesday and i may have to visit a few other sites around.

Also, im gona sell the RR55 if anyone wants it, having bought the major and hand grinder, theres no need for it!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I will give you what you paid for it matey and get it with the r45. pm me your details pls


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Bloody hell Dave your as bad with grinders as Dave! If you do the deal with Scott then I'm cool for picking up all three then and will pass both to CC.

Scott. I finish at 4pm Thurs and Friday as long as I can make sure kids are sorted one day then shoot over. I can see they have one in palce Westbury-On_Trym and one at Long Ashton or is it a newer one again.......would be over by 4.45pm - 5pm'ish to either if I left straight from work (Chippenham) traffic allowing.

That sound like its working so far? You can let me know which D. Lloyds and pm me your mobile number so as to text when there or something etc etc. If so and we can do some dirty deals and put this to bed.

Good stuff!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bloody hell Dave your as bad with grinders as Dave!

Impossible! I have had 45 and 55 before and if I had a choice, then the 55 will go to my son as even he liked the one I had. Just have to source him the right coffee machine now!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Happy days all round. Many smiling faces, it just gets better plus you end up getting a better coffee when you visit him, nice!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have had second thoughts, or should I say my snotty little son has been spoilt with on demand grinders and does not want one with a dose......someone else please grab a bargain!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Ah well, would have made things easy but not to be. Still good to pick up the two unless someone else wants it in Bristol or surrounding area and can pay Scott in time then can pick up from me at home near Bristol or work in Chippenham and I'll hold onto till they can.

Feeling you shouldn't have a prob shifting though Scott and if your travelling loads then your making it easy for someone. Get it up in the For Sale section of forum mate.


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

Yo, sorry long day. Staying in hotels all week, fun times!

ill be travelling to bristol tomorrow evening from high wycombe. Im also staying thursday night. As far as i know, ill be done at DL for 4ish and my hotel is round the corner so happy to meet whenever!

oh and its the westbury Dl


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Right met up with Scott, top fella and appreciated muchly even gave me a bag of beans to try!!

As said before they'll need a little bit of loving (but as we all know getting a little bit of loving can mean a lot of hard work...) I will liase with the other Dave and get yours to him Dave.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

many many ta's!


----------

